# Need help with names



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

I need help with names with my new goat and her baby that will be raving in December or January when she is born


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You'll have to look at them and see what name looks good on them! Some people use themes, like names of flowers,
Lily, Rose, Daisy, etc. or start with the alphabet and name this years goats all A's, Amber, Annie, Alice etc, 
If you have registered goats, the first part will be the farm name, then whatever you want after that. (up to a total of 30 letters for ADGA)
You'll think of something! Make it easy so they can recognize their own names!


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> You'll have to look at them and see what name looks good on them! Some people use themes, like names of flowers,
> Lily, Rose, Daisy, etc. or start with the alphabet and name this years goats all A's, Amber, Annie, Alice etc,
> If you have registered goats, the first part will be the farm name, then whatever you want after that. (up to a total of 30 letters for ADGA)
> You'll think of something! Make it easy so they can recognize their own names!


K thank you that will help


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have plenty of threads talking about names and such  maybe try searching at the top for them


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We have plenty of threads talking about names and such  maybe try searching at the top for them


K thanks that may help


----------

